# Meds, pain HELP only 12



## shopping and dropping (Aug 1, 2004)

please help me... I just cleared myself out with Magnesuim Citrate for about the 6th time on thurs. I am still in pain and it's mon. with umm... weird stools (loose .. sorry to disgust you but hey... you get used to talking about this stuff right?) I have had it for 2 years and was on Maralax for a long time, but my body got like prone to it or something... So now I am taking Zelnorm and Milk of Magnesia (MOMs) but so far all i have had is pain and I don't know what to do....... Should I keep giving it a try? (I am even getting head aches) .... I am afraid to go to the bathroom and I am so confused.The worst thing is I don't know when I have to go to the bathroom or stop anymore (sometimes I don't no where the pain is in my body)this may sound weird. I think I just need people who know what I am going through to talk to or give me adivse. If none of my meds work for a while I am going on a gluton free diet to see if that helps.Sorry for typing so much- lol ok well please respond a.s.a.p i don't think i can last any longer thnx bye!Happy Holidays by the way! I hope you all have a great new year and had a great Christmas, Hanukkah , or Kwanza...


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Miralax is what they put me on, I only take it when I start getting plugged up. unfortunetely they have no medicine like Zelnorm for males. so I don't exactly know how you feel involving those things. Every once in a while though after eat(most of the time if it's milk I might be lactose intolerent) I get really bad D. but i've never had to clear my self out. but just calm down, try to take the pain and everything else one at a time. it won't kill you(even though it may feel like it.) i'm guessing the headaches are from the stress of all this, take some Ibprofuin that should help with your headaches. currently nothing i've done works for me, so i'm still in constant pain, so i know what you're going through in those terms. (if you find anything that works be sure to tell me!) Happy holidays to you too. =)Aron


----------



## shopping and dropping (Aug 1, 2004)

thanks aron....anyone else have ideas?


----------



## Laitaine (Jan 1, 2005)

Mine doens't sound as bad as yours does. I only get an attack every couple of months. So for me something like motrin took away the pain. And my pain gets so bad I feel as though my head is spinning. If you're hungry, try to eat something. It makes me feel better. I hope this helped you! And I hope you all have a wonderful New Year!


----------



## shopping and dropping (Aug 1, 2004)

thanks well i hope your stomach stays in good condition or gets better even. (as well as everyone on this website) happy new yeardoes anyone have ideas or know what I am talking about???


----------



## Sarah C (Nov 22, 2004)

It sounds to me like it may be the MOM that's giving you a problem...laxatives always make me feel worse.


----------



## shopping and dropping (Aug 1, 2004)

really?


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

i think teen is right, laxitives always make me feel worse, they also can screw up the colon by making it lazy.


----------



## Sarah C (Nov 22, 2004)

Every time I have to take a laxative I always end up with terrible cramping and bloating. Also, assuming that the laxatives are working and you are having BMs, you may be losing too much water if you're having headaches.


----------

